# Color types?????



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

Can you get a blanket back pups from parents who are both saddle back?

How can you tall how far up the leg it will turn tan?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm not sure about the saddle/blanket thing, but I would bet that puppy will be a saddle, you can in that picture where the tan is coming in on the leg already. Although how far it will go is best determined by the patterns of the parents. Some dogs change ALOT and some not so much. You'll have a pretty good idea when they blow their coat a couple times.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree, it seems that in a fw months the legs will be tan


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

color changes in pups its a kind of wait and see thing.


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

Well,i have owned a GSD about 10 years ago, i was forced to give her up due to home owners insurance issues,and I really don't remember much about this sorta thing.I didn't have internet,and didn't have resources to study thee breed further.I don't think I would of thought about it then either.I don't have many pics of her too see the changes either.

I figured that many here have had them longer during their lives,or had more of them,or maybe breeders,who can see how their pups mature and could give me advice on that.

It don't matter to me how he turns out in the end,i think he is beautiful,I'm just trying to learn here where google doesn't help,lol!


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Eva is registered as black and red. She started out nearly all black and now is nearly all red/tan except muzzle and saddle.


----------

